# Granola?



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't seen a post about this (as far as I remember), so I'll ask - Is granola okay for hedgies? not granola bars, but plain, natural granola, or rolled oats?


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

No way. Choking is very likely i think.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oook. Same reason they cant have seeds/nuts huh?


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Turbo ate some once, but it was by accident. (I had dropped some on the floor and he found it) Nothing happened to him, but I certainly wouldnt risk the choking hazard on purpose.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Ya. its just, granola is in pieces. Many pieces. odds of one not being chewed are not low enough.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, that makes sense. Thanks for the quick replies by the way


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

drowsydreamer said:


> Turbo ate some once, but it was by accident. (I had dropped some on the floor and he found it) Nothing happened to him, but I certainly wouldnt risk the choking hazard on purpose.


my other message wasn't replying to urs. i just posted one second after.(i started typing before u posted)anyways, Jade also tries to eat stuff off the floor. Usually some speck (about 1 mm across)of something that i have no idea what it is! She once tried to eat a dead wasp though. (not a big kind. it was like a small ant)


----------

